# protein powder with sucralose



## getinshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello,

I'm writing to ask for advice please. I have been using a protein powder sweetened with stevia and sucralose before I started having stomach irritablity recently. I wanted to know if sucralose was low fodmap and found this online:

Sucralose is considered low FODMAP, however there is evidence to suggest that sucralose could have a negative impact on gut bacteria (Abou-Donia, 2008). We suggest discussing the use of sucralose with your health care provider or dietitian.

For anyone interested in the research article behind this, here is the link:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18800291

Does anyone use a protein powder that is low fodmap? If so, I would like to hear. Thanks to all and stay well and healthy

Lorne


----------



## Nat_London (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Lorne,

Sucralose is just as bad for the gut as the other sugar alcohols, in my experience. Most protein bars/powders sneak it in these days.

But, Designer Whey has stevia only (though check the label for different flavors), and is good taste-wise. It does have some added fiber though, which can be a trigger for some folks with IBS.

I also use Egg White protein powder - it smells odd but I really like it in smoothies. It doesn't have a flavor so it's better in things where you add other flavors. There are a couple brands but this one you can get at Trader Joes for not much: https://www.amazon.com/Life-Balance-Pure-Eggwhite-Protein/dp/B01J4ET1B6

N


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sucralose isn't a sugar alcohol and it doesn't ferment like one. However it is kind of unknown what effects it has. I notice a slight increase in symptoms when taking it, and so I avoid it now.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

I have to eat protein powder to gain some muscle weight. The only problem is that I cannot stand the taste of the powder. Does anyone have any ideas to cover up the taste so that I am able to eat it? I would mix it in food but the two kinds of powder that I have are chocolate and vanilla flavored.


----------

